# Infamous: Second Son | Wie fandet/findet ihr es?



## Amboss (9. April 2014)

Story-Spoiler bitte in einen Spoiler-Tag verpacken, danke 

So, nachdem ich das Spiel am Wochenende als Held durchgespielt habe, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal ein Thema dazu. Auch um mal zu sehen, was andere davon halten oder hielten.

Lustigerweise fand ich immer wieder das Sprayen oder auch andere Stellen, bei denen der Lautsprecher im Controller verwendet wurde, cool. Klar, die Grafik ist richtig gut aber ich mag auch so kleine Gimmicks und ich finde es super, wenn man immer wieder mal überrascht wird.

Nur Lesen, wenn man durchgespielt hat:


Spoiler



Zum Beispiel, als man den Helm eines DUP-Agenten aufnimmt und dann die Funkgespräche über den Controller hört



Solche Sachen fand ich schon bei früheren Metal Gear Solid Spielen lustig.

Von Seattle im Spiel war ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Habe dort ja selbst mal gelebt und obwohl so einige bekannte Gebäude drin sind, würde ich es ohne die Space Needle kaum erkennen. Habe auch meine alte Wohnung neben der Space Needle gesucht aber da steht was ganz anderes  Trotzdem bekommt man zumindest das Gefühl, in einer "echten" Stadt zu sein. 

Storymäßig ist es nett, ich wollte wirklich immer wissen, wie es weitergeht und die Zwischensequenzen waren wirklich unterhaltsam - und im englischen Original auch wirklich gut gesprochen. Irgendwie hatte ich nur manchmal das Gefühl, es ist wie ein MMO nur ohne andere Spieler. Mobs in den Straßen zum Verkloppen, zum Questgeber laufen und dann die nächste Quest oder Nebenmission machen. Hat mich aber wenig gestört, immerhin spielte ich auch gerne City of Heroes früher. Nur führte es dazu, dass ich dann irgendwann das Spiel einfach beenden wollte und immer weniger Nebenmissionen gemacht habe. Da ich auch gerne Uncharted gespielt habe, ist da schon ein Unterschied zu spüren, wie man durch die Story getragen wird.

Alles in allem hat es aber wirklich Spaß gemacht. Musste auch oft lachen, weil Delsin oder die Nebencharaktere immer so flotte Sprüche drauf hatten. 

Wer hat's denn noch durch?


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (9. April 2014)

Ich. Fand's klasse. Würde spontan eine 89 geben


----------



## Amboss (9. April 2014)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Ich. Fand's klasse. Würde spontan eine 89 geben


 
Sehr spontan! Du bist ja schon mit leuchtenden Laseraugen an den Platz im Büro gekommen!


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2014)

Mangels Konsole weiß ich noch nicht mal, was für eine Art von Spiel das ist


----------



## Onlinestate (9. April 2014)

Ich habe es gestern erst bestellt. Bin aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2014)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber so nur vom Trailer her betrachtet, mir ist der Typ irgendwie unsympathisch, so nen Hipsterverschnitt 
Wobei, wenn ich eine Konsole schon hätte, würde ich´s warscheinlich auch gut finden


----------



## golani79 (9. April 2014)

Bin zwar noch nicht durch, finde es bisher aber ziemlich gut gelungen - an einigen Stellen wirkt es zwar teilweise ein wenig steril, insgesamt ist das Environment jedoch schön gemacht.

Normalerweise bin ich auch nicht so der Sammler, aber in dem Spiel macht es mir Spaß, die DUP aus jedem Bezirk zu 100% zu verjagen 
Cool gemacht finde ich auch die Paper Trail Mission, bei der ich bisher den 1. Teil fertig habe.
Freu mich auch schon auf den 2. Durchlauf, bei dem ich wohl ein wenig mehr Chaos stiften werde


----------



## Amboss (9. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht, aber so nur vom Trailer her betrachtet, mir ist der Typ irgendwie unsympathisch, so nen Hipsterverschnitt
> Wobei, wenn ich eine Konsole schon hätte, würde ich´s warscheinlich auch gut finden


 
Ha, naja...ehrlich gesagt der absolut perfekte Schwiegersohn ist er sicherlich nicht (soll nichts gegen Hipster sein...das kam ja nicht von mir  ). Aber vermutlich muss er schon alleine wegen der beiden möglichen Charakterentwicklungen mehrere Facetten haben. Immerhin ist es ja Bestandteil des Spiels, dass man sich zwischen Gut und Böse sein entscheiden kann.


----------



## McDrake (10. April 2014)

Hätt' ich ne PS4 würd ich das Spiel sicherlich spielen, da ich die Vorgänger echt gemochte.
Eben, weil ich auch jene Nebenmission und jenen Splitter finden wollte.
Der Protagonist ist mir persönlich allerdings recht unsympathisch.


----------

